# Looking for show wethers



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I recently talked to my breeder of choice about show wethers for next year and was told her does were bred for march kiddings. Unfortunatley I'm looking for late december to mid january born so that I can show at three spring shows. I'm looking for wethers that can be ABGA registered and are high quality. I am working on a budget so reasonably priced is a big thing. Were located in Eastern North Carolina and I'm willing to go up to four hours away from my house to buy them. I also want to be able to look at the sire and dam.

If anyone knows of a good breeder or is looking to sell some wethers let me know. I'm really just shopping around right now, I know what I want just can't seem to find it. 

Thanks!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have no idea how far away Maggie is from you or if she will have kids due but I would PM her she has some really nice goats. I know she lives in PA so that might be a little far for you.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

She does have some very nice goats but I think its too far- My dad probably wouldn't go for it. I'm going to keep looking and emailing breeders. If anyone thinks of anymore please let me know


----------

